# New 25rss



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We just purchased a 2008 25rss (last one on the lot) and looking forward to this years camping season.
Traded in our Coleman pop up after seven years of faithful service. The OB is our sixth camper and even though it hasn`t left the driveway yet, I am truly impressed with the features and workmanship thoughout.
I was fortunate to have come across the Outbackers web site.What an awesome site,I think it is so refreshing to see fellow campers sharing ideas and helping one another out. Congratulations to you all!


----------



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve&Barb said:


> We just purchased a 2008 25rss (last one on the lot) and looking forward to this years camping season.
> Traded in our Coleman pop up after seven years of faithful service. The OB is our sixth camper and even though it hasn`t left the driveway yet, I am truly impressed with the features and workmanship thoughout.
> I was fortunate to have come across the Outbackers web site.What an awesome site,I think it is so refreshing to see fellow campers sharing ideas and helping one another out. Congratulations to you all!


Well come to the Outback family, We traded a "older" class A, and have never regreated it. I usually dry camp, and just love the Outback.

NHRA Larry


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Steve&Barb
















Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 25rss!! 

Glad you found us...








Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Steve&Barb said:


> We just purchased a 2008 25rss (last one on the lot) and looking forward to this years camping season.
> Traded in our Coleman pop up after seven years of faithful service. The OB is our sixth camper and even though it hasn`t left the driveway yet, I am truly impressed with the features and workmanship thoughout.
> I was fortunate to have come across the Outbackers web site.What an awesome site,I think it is so refreshing to see fellow campers sharing ideas and helping one another out. Congratulations to you all!


Hello Steve&Barb,

Welcome!!

We too are new to the Outback community and truly appreciate everything on this site. I recently picked up a new '07 25RSS and am impatiently waiting for the snow to melt to get out camping. I was hoping to do some cold weather camping over our March break but there is just too much snow on the ground!


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome







I hope you will enjoy it as much as we do ours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations on the new baby and on joining us here! There's always room for more around this campfire. Our 1st Outback was a 25rss and we loved it!!! Would still have it, except that Keystone just had to come out with the 28krs. Best part about the 28krs? Its the same floorplan as our beloved 25rss but with a garage instead of bunks (better space for us!). So - in a way - we see our 28krs as the 25rss.... all-grown-up!!!









Happy camping!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We too think the 25rss is a great floorplan.

We also upgraded after 7 years in a popup.

Enjoy when you can.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!







This is a great site for info and fun!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 25RSS!!! We really liked that model but weren't comfortable with towing it with our TV.

-CC


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the Outback family. The 25RSS is a great model and we love ours. Hope you get to use it soon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the 25RSS family! Love ours!


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. We to bought a 07 25rss last year. We used it about 10 times a found it to be the best. Everyone loves it. Can wait for this year. Good Luck with it


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We also just purchased an '08 25RSS. We went from a tent to a Coleman Westlake. Last weekend was out first trip and we wanted to stay close to home just in case we had any problems. It was a great first trip. We figured out how to operate everthing. The dealer gave a us a good walk through, but it sure is different when you are out on your own for the first time. You have to love camping in Texas, cause it was near 80 degrees Saturday and Sunday. But lookout Sunday night....here comes the cold and the rain.







Loading everything up in the rain wasn't fun at all, but we learned a few more things. Like have extra towels to wipe off the slides and the power line and we need something on the floor in the stroage area that will protect the floor from water. Even though we got wet, it was a good first trip. Love, Love our camper.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve & Barb, welcome!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, Steve and Barb. We're new Outback owners as well. We went with the 26KBRS just because of the fact that we can put the kids in the bunkhouse and close the door when bed time comes at 8:00. I haven't taken it out camping yet either, and I can't wait! We're finally starting to get some spring weather around here! We also upgraded from a Coleman pop up with no bathroom, fridge, or AC!

On a side note, does anyone have any recommendation for short term winterizing? Most days around here should be getting warmer, and I would love to take the TT out for a test camp before the real season begins. I want to have a punch list for the dealer to fix before that first big trip. They already owe us a new set of tires, so I need to take it in anyway. It's been winterized since we bought it, and I don't want to have to de-winterize, and then winterize again just for a one or two night local test camp. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the new 25RSS. We purchased our '07 25RSS late last year and got to use it 2-3 times. The layout works great for us while our 1/2 ton Suburban can tow it (marginally).


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

rx4fun said:


> Welcome and congrats on the new 25RSS. We purchased our '07 25RSS late last year and got to use it 2-3 times. The layout works great for us while our 1/2 ton Suburban can tow it (marginally).


Thanks to all.
The snow is finally starting to melt (slowly) counting the days.
Steve


----------

